# Solution found for Eco's trunk and sickly horn



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, the OEM horn is rubbish. Do you have any more information on finding the dual-trumpet horns? I'd love to throw those onto my Cruze! 

I like the cutout in the trunk. It's the perfect size for a large pizza, or some grocery bags. Keeps those items in place instead of having to chase them all around the trunk. I'll cordially disagree with you there! ccasion14:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Back in December when I bought mine the hole in the trunk well bothered me too! I immediately bought that trunk cover. I will be changing my horns next to the dual set up instead of the sickly single sounding horn I have now. I also just bought the sunglasses case that replaces the left side drivers grab handle above the drivers door. I ordered it from GM Korea and it took 2 weeks to get here. For $13.99 with free shipping how can you go wrong?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ccantrell56 (Apr 24, 2012)

It's all about weight and getting the EPA rating.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tedstiles said:


> I want to be the boss at GM or Ford for a day. There are so many issues that blow my mind as to why they do the things they do and to what PROFIT. Classic examples here:
> 
> The Eco's 'dual horn' is a *single* trumpet: Why put such a useless sounding horn in such a lovely car? *Solution,* get the dual trumpet horn ($40 in the US and $65 in Canada). Car horn now sounds absolutely beautiful. All Cruzes have this dual trumpet horn except the base Eco. Isn't it easier to make them all the same. Is GM trying to point out the 'cheap' Cruzes?
> 
> ...


GM owes you nothing. Did you not look at the car before buying it? Try out the features, honk the horn, open the trunk? I would think that before dropping that much money on a car, you'd at least get to know the car a bit.

Seems everything is more expensive in Canada. My invoice price was $18,500 USD. That is a cheap new car with forged alloys and the rest of what the Eco has. Not a cheap car if you look at used options, but for a brand new car of this caliber, it's certainly cheap and overall feels more upscale than it really is. 

The cavity in the trunk has its uses. For me, it will house amplifiers for my sound system. The horn isn't that big of a deal to me. I'll probably yank one off of a car in the junkyard when they start showing up in a few years or more.


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> GM owes you nothing. Did you not look at the car before buying it? Try out the features, honk the horn, open the trunk? I would think that before dropping that much money on a car, you'd at least get to know the car a bit.
> 
> Seems everything is more expensive in Canada. My invoice price was $18,500 USD. That is a cheap new car with forged alloys and the rest of what the Eco has. Not a cheap car if you look at used options, but for a brand new car of this caliber, it's certainly cheap and overall feels more upscale than it really is.
> 
> The cavity in the trunk has its uses. For me, it will house amplifiers for my sound system. The horn isn't that big of a deal to me. I'll probably yank one off of a car in the junkyard when they start showing up in a few years or more.


Comparing 'invoice' and 'out the door' pricing shows where your head is. Why would GM put a single trumpet 'dual' horn in only one of their many models of Cruze was my question (there is probably no difference in pricing for GM)? As for the cover, it just looks complete now (for only $40). One can still take it out which I think would be rare.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tedstiles said:


> Comparing 'invoice' and 'out the door' pricing shows where your head is. Why would GM put a single trumpet 'dual' horn in only one of their many models of Cruze was my question (there is probably no difference in pricing for GM)? As for the cover, it just looks complete now (for only $40). One can still take it out which I think would be rare.


Where my head is? I always get my vehicles at invoice price. Always. I actually got the Cruze for $50 under invoice, and that doesn't include the $500 owner loyalty rebate. If you can't get the car for near invoice, you need to find another dealer.

You never compare "out the door" prices because those are dependend on local tax and registration costs. It's simply an invalid comparison.

I'd be willing to bet there was a cost associated with that decision. Why would GM not check the spark plug gaps before installing them?

Out of curiosity, do you have the part numbers for those two parts?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where my head is? I always get my vehicles at invoice price. Always. I actually got the Cruze for $50 under invoice, and that doesn't include the $500 owner loyalty rebate. If you can't get the car for near invoice, you need to find another dealer.
> 
> You never compare "out the door" prices because those are dependend on local tax and registration costs. It's simply an invalid comparison.
> 
> ...



The Trunk Lid is as follows:

GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

tedstiles said:


> The Eco's trunk has a hole/depression in it that looks ugly (no spare). Moreover, there is a depression for a cover so why not include this with this lovely expensive feeling car ($40 in the US and $107 in Canada). Unbelievable how nice the trunk looks with this 2 pound cover. [\quote] Added weight. The whole point with the Eco trim is to make it as fuel efficient as possible, which means that every ounce counts. *GM owes me $140.00 USD for not including the above items in my 2012 Eco which I paid $23,900 (out the door in Canada) That is not a cheap car, sir.*


 And you bought the car as it was manufactured at the price that you agreed to pay. They don't owe you anything at all. If you didn't like it, then you had the option of selecting a different trim option or choosing another make/model of vehicle.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So what are we generally saying here? Should've opted for a fully loaded Cadillac CTS or bought the Buick Verano?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

There's a difference between $40 and $40,000. I have to agree with Tedstiles, the hole is useless although we have found use for it. Don't think it was "designed"to hold groceries or whatever because it's not a flat bottom. I feel for $16000-$25000 they should have have included a $40 part. Or just made the trunk flat. 

I'm planning on cutting it out anyway to make it flat at the bottom and possibly water proof.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree in that they should of at least provided the trunk cover

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

tedstiles said:


> I want to be the boss at GM or Ford for a day. There are so many issues that blow my mind as to why they do the things they do and to what PROFIT. Classic examples here:
> 
> The Eco's 'dual horn' is a *single* trumpet: Why put such a useless sounding horn in such a lovely car? *Solution,* get the dual trumpet horn ($40 in the US and $65 in Canada). Car horn now sounds absolutely beautiful. All Cruzes have this dual trumpet horn except the base Eco. Isn't it easier to make them all the same. Is GM trying to point out the 'cheap' Cruzes?
> 
> ...


This could be one reason why they make the decisions that they do!

General Motors is becoming China Motors - YouTube


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah I saw that already. Can we not bring it up again? I am already disgusted enough.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

tedstiles said:


> Comparing 'invoice' and 'out the door' pricing shows where your head is. Why would GM put a single trumpet 'dual' horn in only one of their many models of Cruze was my question (there is probably no difference in pricing for GM)? As for the cover, it just looks complete now (for only $40). One can still take it out which I think would be rare.


You say you got stiffed, I see weight savings along with the countless other things they did for the _*ECO*_ version of the car. You want options get a 2LT or an LTZ but the things you are complaining about were removed to get better gas mileage and most could have been had at time of purchase if you had asked your dealer. A dual horn may seem like trivial weight savings but 2 pounds here, 10 pounds there add up in a hurry. Seems kinda self defeating to pay for an ECO and immediately start adding weight to it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have seen the trunk hole the eco models have, with the cover does it just cover this area? with the 1lt with spare tire there is only one cover over the spare, one that covers the whole trunk floor that's think wood covered in carpet. 

I would rather have the eco trunk, anyone want to trade?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Mick said:


> There's a difference between $40 and $40,000. I have to agree with Tedstiles, the hole is useless although we have found use for it. Don't think it was "designed"to hold groceries or whatever because it's not a flat bottom. I feel for $16000-$25000 they should have have included a $40 part. Or just made the trunk flat.
> 
> I'm planning on cutting it out anyway to make it flat at the bottom and possibly water proof.





NYCruze2012 said:


> I agree in that they should of at least provided the trunk cover
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Again, the decision by GM was all about saving weight so that the fleet meets the EPA mileage goals. Not cost. If that cover was available as an option at purchase, then the car would not be qualified for the mileage rating it has. Same thing with a spare as option for the Eco. And making a flat deck there would increase manufacturing costs and make it necessary to find another storage location for the inflator kit. At least you Eco guys have extra trunk space that I don't have in my 2LT.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> This could be one reason why they make the decisions that they do!
> 
> General Motors is becoming China Motors - YouTube



I stopped at the part where they were trying to make a big deal out of the fact that 70% of GM was made overseas. I don't blame them one bit. 

They spent the last few decades being royally raped by unions, and spent God knows how long getting smacked around by the comparatively ridiculous regulations and taxes in the US and they got fed up with it. Why make something here in the US when you can instead make it elsewhere? What's the result?

The Cruze that we drive today. Engineered by Opel and designed by Daewoo. It was cheaper to engineer and design it, and in the end, we came out on top because we got one **** of a car that feels much more upscale than it is and puts all other econoboxes that GM has produced in the past to shame. We got one heck of a car for fairly cheap. 

So long as it lasts, I don't care where it's made.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Again, the decision by GM was all about saving weight so that the fleet meets the EPA mileage goals. Not cost. If that cover was available as an option at purchase, then the car would not be qualified for the mileage rating it has. Same thing with a spare as option for the Eco. And making a flat deck there would increase manufacturing costs and make it necessary to find another storage location for the inflator kit. At least you Eco guys have extra trunk space that I don't have in my 2LT.


Then again, you have a spare tire 




All-In-All:

They cut things here and there. I mean cmon, they cut out the glovebox light. The harness is there, just not the .20 cents of plastic and .30 of lightbulb and the short harness. It happens.


----------



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

So, has anyone come up with a way to upgrade the horn without removing the bumper?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I ordered that trunk lid, but it will never be going in my (or anyone else's) car. Can anyone guess what its purpose will be?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I ordered that trunk lid, but it will never be going in my (or anyone else's) car. Can anyone guess what its purpose will be?



Size Measurements for Custom AMP/Speaker Applications?!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Size Measurements for Custom AMP/Speaker Applications?!


Close! I'm not even going to bother measuring though. I'll just staple this to an MDF board and route an identical copy. 

I have a reverse flush trim bit for my router that I can use to make a baffle for a subwoofer box that will fit inside the trunk cavity in the Eco. 

In the below picture, imagine the top sheet being this cover I just bought, and the bottom sheet being an piece of MDF. 










Makes it easy to make an identical piece out of MDF for the baffle of a sub box. The rest from that point forward can be figured out more easily.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Close! I'm not even going to bother measuring though. I'll just staple this to an MDF board and route an identical copy.
> 
> I have a reverse flush trim bit for my router that I can use to make a baffle for a subwoofer box that will fit inside the trunk cavity in the Eco.
> 
> ...



Close? I was pretty spot on! Your using it to help with measurements 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Close? I was pretty spot on! Your using it to help with measurements
> 
> Can't wait to see it.


Haha, I suppose if you look at it that way. Basically making replicas of it out of MDF. The box should fit two shallow 10" subs, 4 shallow 8" subs, or I might just pre-load the box and sell it to someone with a whole bunch of 6.5" subs I have lying around.


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> GM owes you nothing. Did you not look at the car before buying it? Try out the features, honk the horn, open the trunk? I would think that before dropping that much money on a car, you'd at least get to know the car a bit.
> 
> Seems everything is more expensive in Canada. My invoice price was $18,500 USD. That is a cheap new car with forged alloys and the rest of what the Eco has. Not a cheap car if you look at used options, but for a brand new car of this caliber, it's certainly cheap and overall feels more upscale than it really is.
> 
> The cavity in the trunk has its uses. For me, it will house amplifiers for my sound system. The horn isn't that big of a deal to me. I'll probably yank one off of a car in the junkyard when they start showing up in a few years or more.



This is why I said I wanted to be president for a day. You need a redo on your attitude XtremeRevolution. No one would buy a Chevy or feel good about owning a Chevy with the way you use this forum. You sir, would therefore be fired. Once in place (Ref: Trunk cover) it's hard to believe it wasn't ever there. Same with the horns. I put this write-up here to help individuals that might see these items in a similar fashion. I do realize there will be those how agree or disagree. I can see that you would do more harm then good being on any Chevrolet Team. As for the $140 ... you can keep it, as a severance package.


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> You say you got stiffed, I see weight savings along with the countless other things they did for the _*ECO*_ version of the car. You want options get a 2LT or an LTZ but the things you are complaining about were removed to get better gas mileage and most could have been had at time of purchase if you had asked your dealer. A dual horn may seem like trivial weight savings but 2 pounds here, 10 pounds there add up in a hurry. Seems kinda self defeating to pay for an ECO and immediately start adding weight to it.


XtremeRevolution -> You are amazing. Dual horns, single trumpet weight the same as dual horns, dual trumpet. Why do you insist that getting the horns and the cover for the trunk (you are right - about 2 pounds 'extra') *is such a terrible idea*? Why don't you do these two modifications (assuming you have an Eco - I think *not*) and if you still hate it so much then send me the bill and I'll reimburse you. Your attitude is terrible.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tedstiles said:


> This is why I said I wanted to be president for a day. You need a redo on your attitude XtremeRevolution. No one would buy a Chevy or feel good about owning a Chevy with the way you use this forum. You sir, would therefore be fired. Once in place (Ref: Trunk cover) it's hard to believe it wasn't ever there. Same with the horns. I put this write-up here to help individuals that might see these items in a similar fashion. I do realize there will be those how agree or disagree. I can see that you would do more harm then good being on any Chevrolet Team. As for the $140 ... you can keep it, as a severance package.





tedstiles said:


> XtremeRevolution -> You are amazing. Dual horns, single trumpet weight the same as dual horns, dual trumpet. Why do you insist that getting the horns and the cover for the trunk (you are right - about 2 pounds 'extra') *is such a terrible idea*? Why don't you do these two modifications (assuming you have an Eco - I think *not*) and if you still hate it so much then send me the bill and I'll reimburse you. Your attitude is terrible.


My attitude doens't need any adjustments, and you would be wise to keep personal attacks out of your replies. If you cannot disagree and argue a point without attacking someone, you're better off not posting. Take that as advice as I could have just as easily ignored you. 

If you want to make a "writeup," post some links to purchase these parts and their expected pricing, but don't come in here bashing GM as if they screwed up royally and owe you something. They don't owe you anything. You decided to spend the money on something the car wasn't sold with and that's entirely your choice. 

If GM put a trunk cover on every Eco they sold, they'd increase their manufacturing costs. That's common knowledge. Instead, most have noted that the trunk cavity is in fact very useful. I and many have noticed that this spot is a great place to hold groceries. 

Did I say it was a terrible idea to the have a horn and trunk cover? No, I just justified those who prefer the trunk the way it is. Don't put words into my mouth. 

Would I hate it? I'd hate the trunk cover because I keep a lot of things in there to keep them from bouncing around all over my trunk. I'd probably not notice the horn. In the 7,000 miles I've owned this car, I haven't had to use it. 

$140 is quite a bit of money. With $140, I can buy a MiniDSP for my audio system which will vastly improve the sound I hear in my car every day as opposed to the sound someone else would hear maybe once in a while. I've had my car since January and have put 6,800 miles on it and have not yet used my horn except to see what it sounds like.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dude.....the Cruze has a horn!??


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

When I started reading this thread I thought, "I like the cutout in the trunk to keep my small stuff in place" and " I never need the horn" ??

The China Motors video is full of so much mis-information....ugghh


----------

